# Game and Fish Director Appointment



## Curt Wells (Jan 13, 2003)

I've just learned that Randy Kreil, our current chief of the wildlife division, is going to be a candidate to replace Dean Hildebrand as director of the Game and Fish Dept. I've sent a letter to Governor Hoeven endorsing Randy for the appointment. A copy of the letter is below. I believe Randy is the man for the job and if you agree make sure the governor knows it.

Governor Hoeven,

Greetings from Wahpeton. I hope this letter finds you and your family well.

I'm writing to express my endorsement of Randy Kreil, current Wildlife Division Chief, for the position of Director of the N.D. Game and Fish Department.

I've been enjoying North Dakota's outdoors for thirty years, and writing about it for twenty-five, and I think I'm fairly well-acquainted with not only the quality and value of North Dakota's outdoor heritage but also the political climate in which that heritage is inextricably intertwined.

Dean Hildebrand has been a good director and he deserves to enjoy a fruitful retirement. Now, charged with the task of appointing a new director, you will undoubtedly consider a number of qualified professionals. However, I doubt you'll consider an applicant who is more appropriate for the job than Randy Kreil. No one has a more intimate understanding of North Dakota's fish and wildlife management and the challenges to be faced.

However, this job requires a person who possesses the ability to deal fairly with the many special interest groups. As you well know, that is a staggering responsibility and not for the faint of heart. In my opinion, Randy is well-suited for the job. He has the ability to listen intently, explain thoroughly, and respond appropriately, even if that means saying no. Not everyone can say no and still leave someone with a positive impression.

Whenever I've had a question, idea or proposal I've tried to run it past Randy because I know he will quickly decipher the consequences and enlighten me as to why it's a good idea or a bad one. Even if I don't agree I come away feeling I was treated fairly. That's a rare quality and an essential one for the Director's position.

North Dakotans, and those who come here to enjoy our state, are riding a wave of spectacular hunting and fishing these days. This is not the time to attempt to fix something that isn't broken by bringing in someone from outside the state. I believe that would be a serious error.

I ask that you seriously consider appointing Randy Kreil as Game and Fish Director. Thank you for your time and take care.

Curt Wells
Columnist Dakota Country
Outdoor News
Bowhunter Magazine
Wahpeton Daily News
735 Richland St.
Wahpeton, ND 58075


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for the post Curt

I will send one off in a few minutes. Randy has been around the block. If the report is accurate he would be a good choice.

Nice article in Dakota Country this month!

Bob


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Curt, good post. To all you gun slingers out there, if you belong to any wildlife organization, get on the stick to get letters of recomendation from the club into the gov *and the state's newspapers now*. Individual letters to the papers too. Crank it up. Remember the alternative.  This a time when the North Dakota Wildlife Federation and United Sportsmen should be highly visable. Hope they make the effort.

But don't depend on someone else to do it for you as an individual.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Very good Curt... I hope we could be so lucky to get Mr. Kreil in that position.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Letter Sent!!


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Nice post Curt, I agree that Mr. Kreil would be superb candidate and appears to have some outstanding credentials.

Has anybody else heard of other possible candidates or applicants?

The technical closing time for the position is 5 pm today.

How long do you suppose they will take to make an appointment?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

24 seek NDGFD director's job
By RICHARD HINTON 
Bismarck Tribune 
Two North Dakota Game and Fish Department division chiefs are among at least 24 candidates seeking to become the next director of the NDGFD.

Randy Kreil, wildlife division chief, and Terry Steinwand, fisheries division chief, are the only two NDGFD employees to apply to succeed their current boss, Dean Hildebrand, who announced his retirement in June.

"There is really a broad range of backgrounds and interests that are being offered up here in the form of applications," said Bill Goetz, Gov. John Hoeven's chief of staff, who released the list Monday afternoon, the deadline for applications.

Other applicants include Mike McEnroe, a lobbyist for the North Dakota Chapter of the Wildlife Society who recently retired from the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, and Duane Pool, science coordinator for the Nature Conservancy.

Other North Dakotans to apply are:

Calvin Bergenheier, Mandan, rural development specialist, Midwest Assistance Program; Gary Crowdus, Minot, principal at New Town Middle School; Scott Duerre, Bismarck, chemical sales representative, Ag Warehouse; Joel Gutensohn, Bismarck, federal security director, Transportation Security Administration;

John Helgaas, Jamestown, field marketer, Titan Machinery; Lonnie Hoffer, Bismarck, disaster recovery chief, North Dakota Department of Emergency Services; Robert Kupfer, Grand Forks, first assistant general manager, Menard's; Duane Maatz, Grand Forks, president, Northern Plains Potato Growers Association;

Lance Monilaws, Bismarck, project manager, Bank of North Dakota; Louis Ogaard, Bismarck, consultant to OK Systems and Public Service Commission; Robin Rehborg, Gwinner, general manager, Southeast Propane; Vance Reinbold, Bismarck, CPA and controller, St Alexius Medical Center;

Mark Sahli, West Fargo, credit consultant-sales manager, United Accounts Inc.; Keith Schmaltz, Williston, store manager, Williston Wal-Mart store; and Gordy Smith, Bismarck, CPA and certified government financial manager, North Dakota State auditor's office.

At least four applications have in come from out-of-state.

Edward Peterson, Detroit Lakes, Minn., is an attorney with the Human Rights Task Force, Anishinaabe Center; Cody Roswick, Battle Lake, Minn., is the marketing manager for Lund Boats; Kermit Schauer, Las Cruces, N.M., is a retired CPA and currently adjutant for state of Texas; and Ralph Winkler, Escanaba, Mich., is a district ranger for the USDA Forest Service.

There is no background or hometown so far on one applicant, Ted Stoa.

"He indicated interest but has not followed up yet," Goetz said.

Goetz said he still was trying to pull the applications together and hadn't had time to review the applications in detail.

Goetz cited management and leadership as key qualities for the next director, "and obviously having the background for the objectives of the Game and Fish Department."

Whether someone not on the list might be invited by Hoeven to interview also is unknown at this time.

"It's the prerogative of the governor," Goetz said. "At this point, we have to take a look at the slate of applications we have before us before anything like that is given consideration."

Although the application deadline was Monday, Goetz expects a few more applications will trickle in.

"Obviously we have to give consideration that today is the deadline, and the postmark is what we have to go by," he said.

As for e-mailed applications, it "depends on when they are sent," he said.

(Reach reporter Richard Hinton at 250-8256 or [email protected];bismarcktribune.com.)


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

I am in absolute awe that they would put this list out like this. Talk about politicization of a hiring decision......


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

tsodak. I couldn't agree more with you.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Difficult decision to make for employees of our GNF Dept.They would be giving up solid employment for a job that may be short term until the next election in 2008.

To me it looks like Kreil,Steinwand and McEnroe would be the best candidates with GNF experience.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Because it is a State Govt listing, they have to provide the information to whoever asks for it. Same thing happened to me. I applied for a state position and the radio station called and asked for the list of applicants. They tried to refuse, but the radio station said they couldn't hold that information back and that it was public knowledge. After that agency did some checking, they were told that they had to provide that information.

Nothing like applying for a job and then hearing your name over the radio. It sucked.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I agree that Kreil and Steinwand would be good candidates for the NDGF Director position. However, is anybody else amazed and disappointed by the quality of the other candidates? How can there not be assistant directors from other state game and fish agencies looking for a director position? Instead, the list of applicants includes attorneys, salesmen, a school principal, etc.

I was sincerely hoping that more qualified applicants would be available for this position, but it doesn't look like that will be the case.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Big Daddy, I was dissapointed also, Hoeven may invite some others to interview that would be nice. I was hoping Big Daddy would be on the list.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

tsodak said:


> I am in absolute awe that they would put this list out like this. Talk about politicization of a hiring decision......


Is it not a political appointment?

Dean is a very good friend of mine and I hate to see him leave, but what I've gotten to know of Randy over the past few years, I think this would be a great choice for ND sportsmen.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Forum opinion: Game, fish chief must be qualified
The Forum
Published Wednesday, November 16, 2005
When North Dakota Gov. John Hoeven appoints a new Game and Fish Department director, the governor's first consideration should be professional qualifications. Director Dean Hildebrand said he will retire at the end of the year, capping a long and distinguished career in public service, including a successful tenure spanning two administrations as the state's top game and fish manager.

The director's job is in part a political appointment. The governor will pick someone he can work with. That's only reasonable. But political considerations should be far down the list of qualifications. By and large, North Dakota governors have a good record of naming qualified department directors. Most directors in recent years have come to the job with top qualifications and management skills. Most of them had an understanding of the importance of managing the state's wildlife resources within the context of the state's heritage of hunting, fishing and habitat enhancement.

Those priorities mandate the governor name a director whose education, experience and outdoor ethic conform to the state's world-class outdoor opportunities. The director should have intimate knowledge of the state's non-game wildlife, game populations and water resources. He or she should understand the politics of game management and be familiar with the sometimes controversial process of setting hunting and fishing regulations.

The list of applicants that was published a few weeks ago is, to be candid, less than impressive. Among them are several people who have no business (that is, no qualifications) thinking they can manage the department. On the other hand, the list also includes a couple of seasoned game and fish professionals who have experience in the field and who have demonstrated the kind of professionalism, education and knowledge a director should have. A couple of them have excellent records of service in North Dakota.

Those are the kind of candidates who should rise to the top. The governor should resist political cronyism and name the best-qualified director for the department. The list of applicants has at least one, maybe two, such people.

Forum editorials represent the opinion of Forum management and the newspaper's Editorial Board.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

The AP is reporting that it is down to two men. A principal at New Town and an attorney from Detroit Lakes, MN.

Does anyone have anything on these two gentlemen?

The principal is Gary Crowdus is from Minot. Does anyone know him and what he is thinking in terms of the NDGF Department?


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

live2hunt said:


> The principal is Gary Crowdus is from Minot. Does anyone know him and what he is thinking in terms of the NDGF Department?


Making sure nap time comes after lunch and phy. ed? Seriously, how can a principle have a stance on game fish without ANY experience?

Doesn't surprise me with Hoeven, I think he wants a puppet more than anything else.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

live2hunt said:


> The principal is Gary Crowdus is from Minot. Does anyone know him and what he is thinking in terms of the NDGF Department?


I don't know anything about him but if he can handle being the principal at a school on the reservation, the NDG&F should be a piece of cake.


----------



## Dakota Kid (Aug 17, 2002)

live2hunt,

Read below. From the 25th. The two guys you mentioned are no longer candidates.

NDGFD director yet to be chosen

By RICHARD HINTON

Bismarck Tribune 
Although some applicants have sat down with the governor and members of his senior staff to talk about becoming the new director of the North Dakota Game and Fish Department, the chief of staff called the hiring procedure "fluid."

"We're still in the process of reviewing applicants and arriving at a point of conducting interviews," Bill Goetz, chief of staff for Gov. John Hoeven, said earlier this week. "It's very fluid yet at this point."

He declined to name a short list of candidates who will be asked in for interviews.

"I can't convey any names. We are in the process, and our objective is to have an appointment by the first part of December," he said.

Hoeven, Lt. Gov. Jack Dalrymple, deputy chief of staff Ron Rauschenberger and Goetz will conduct the interviews.

"The compatibility with meeting the governor's objectives for the agency will be of critical importance," Goetz said, explaining that Hoeven's objective is "making sure the state's resources are being adequately managed for citizens of North Dakota and both the fishing and hunting public at large."

Getting a new director on board in early December will allow that person time to work with Dean Hildebrand, who announced in June that he would retire as NDGFD director at the end of the year.

Two of the 24 original applicants have withdrawn: Gary Crowdus, Minot, principal of New Town Middle School and Edward Peterson, Detroit Lakes, Minn., an attorney for the Human Rights Task Force, Anishinaabe Center.

(Reach reporter Richard Hinton at 701-250-8256 or [email protected];bismarcktribune.com.)


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Sorry everyone. The Devils Lake Journal must be a bit behind. They had the story on the front page of the paper yesterday.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

BISMARCK, N.D. - Gov. John Hoeven will hold a news conference Wednesday, November 30 at 10 a.m. in the Governor's Conference Room of the State Capitol Building in Bismarck to announce the new director of the North Dakota Game and Fish Department. The individual will replace current Director Dean Hildebrand, who is planning to retire the end of this year.


----------



## frosty (Dec 6, 2002)

Any word yet?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Terry got the job!

Congrats to Terry Steinwand!!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

The best choice


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Terry Steinwand (sp?) got the position. I believe he was chief of the fisheries division.


----------



## Hunterda (Nov 19, 2003)

HOEVEN NAMES STEINWAND NEW GAME AND FISH DIRECTOR

BISMARCK, N.D. - Gov. John Hoeven today named Terry Steinwand the new director of the North Dakota Game and Fish Department effective January 1. Steinwand's salary will be $85,000 a year.

"Terry brings two decades of experience to the director's position, as well as the respect of colleagues and the public," Hoeven said. "Not only has he helped to build world-class fisheries in North Dakota, but he has also helped us to meet challenges like drought on the Missouri River and completion of an outlet from Devils Lake. He'll bring that same great experience and love of North Dakota's fish and game to his job as director."

Retiring Director Dean Hildebrand said: "I am extremely pleased that Terry Steinwand was named the new director of the North Dakota Game and Fish Department. Terry has a wealth of knowledge and experience with hunting and fishing. He is recognized by his peers for his scientific work to improve freshwater habitat and fishing in our state. His leadership ability will be a genuine asset to the North Dakota Game and Fish Department and the people of our great state."

Steinwand is a twenty-two year veteran of the department, where he began in 1982 as a fisheries biologist for the Garrison Diversion. In 1989, he was named Fisheries Division Chief, and was responsible for the supervision of 22 full-time employees and administered programs for fisheries production, management, research, development and aquatic habitat. He has worked closely with the public, the federal government and the Legislature concerning Game and Fish Department issues.

He has a Bachelor's Degree in Fish and Wildlife Management and a Master's Degree in biology from the University of North Dakota. He received the Director's Award for Professional Excellence in 1987 and a Project Wild Certificate of Recognition in 1990.

"I would also like to thank retiring director Dean Hildebrand, who has left a living legacy for generations to come in the form of North Dakota's great outdoors," Hoeven said. "Under Dean's stewardship of the PLOTS program, we've reached more than 830,000 acres toward our goal of building 1 million acres of quality habitat in North Dakota. We're continuing to build that in both quality and quantity. That is something we can pass on to our children with great pride."

Hoeven said he gave incoming Director Steinwand the same objectives he did Hildebrand when he appointed him. "Build the resource - more game and fish and more quality habitat; balance all interests fairly; and communicate - get input from everyone," Hoeven said.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Good News as far as I am concerned!!!!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Congratulations Terry! :beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Outstanding! Obvisouly serious consideration was given to the importance of this position. One would think that four editorials in the major papers helped the process. Will quaff a root beer in celebration. :beer:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I too will quaff, without the root!


----------



## Curt Wells (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm really happy about this news also. When I learned that Randy Kreil was going to apply for the job I was just leaving on a three-week whitetail hunt and quickly expressed my endorsement for Randy before I left. When I got home I found out Terry was also applying for the job. Had I known that I would have endorsed both in my letter to the governor. My concern was that we didn't end up with a director who was unfamiliar with the way we do things in North Dakota. I don't like to mess with something that's working and the North Dakota Game and Fish Dept. is definitely working.

Also, give credit to Governor Hoeven for recognizing the value of appointing someone from within the Dept. He could have gone many other directions but took the right path. It's a good day.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

This is very good news. I have known Terry for about 15 years and no matter if we agreed or not he is always easy to deal with and I have never seen him do any thing that was not in the best interest of the resources.

I also think that Randy would have been a good choice. I don't think that the gov. could have gone wrong with either one of the these guys.


----------



## JIMC_ND (Oct 29, 2004)

Excellent choice for North Dakota! :beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Steinwand to head NDGFD
By RICHARD HINTON
Bismarck Tribune 
Sportsmen and conservation groups hailed Terry Steinwand's appointment as the new director of the North Dakota Game and Fish Department.

Steinwand, NDGFD fisheries division chief, will succeed Director Dean Hildebrand, who is retiring at the end of the year, Gov. John Hoeven announced Wednesday.

Asked what he would be thinking on Jan. 1 when he starts his new job, Steinwand said, "Get to work.

"Iwill try to keep up with Dean's energy and put my trust in the staff."

Steinwand, 52, is a Garrison native who has been with NDGFD for 22 years, the last 16 as fisheries chief. He has a bachelor's degree in fish and wildlife management and a master's degree in biology from the University of North Dakota.

Sportsmen's reaction focused on the fact that a NDGFD biologist was named to the director's job.

"Terry is very active and worked closely with our club and all other clubs around the state. We keep an open line of communication and I hope it continues in the the future," said Errol Behm, past president of the Bis-Man Reel and Rec Club. "I'm glad they promoted from within. I'm sure he will continue a lot of the things that Dean initiated in the last 10 years."

"I am happy to see that they nominated someone from the department. Terry has done a great job with fisheries," said Jason DuBord, executive director of the North Dakota Wildlife Federation. "Terry has got big shoes to fill."

"I congratulate Terry and I thank the governor for installing a professional in this very important position. All of the staff at the Game and Fish Department have proven that they can deal with difficult issues in an effective fashion and make effective decisions for North Dakota sportsmen and our resources," said John Devney, senior vice president of Delta Waterfowl.

"The No. 1 natural resource the governor is facing is Lake Sakakawea and the Missouri River basin. He's a wise and logical choice," said Frank Kartch, District 7 NDGFD advisory board member. "He has a calming effect on people at meetings. He's low-key."

Steinwand doesn't see a lot of room for improvement once he assumes the job.

"Maybe a little correction or adjustment," he said. "I can't see major changes."

Steinwand was among three candidates on the governor's short list for the post. Randy Kreil, NDGFD wildlife division chief, and Duane Pool, science coordinator for the Nature Conservancy, were the other two finalists, Hoeven said after the news conference.

Hoeven praised Pool's credentials, but said that he wanted to hire from inside NDGFD.

"Terry had more seniority," Hoeven said.

Steinwand and Kreil have been friends almost 30 years and frequently discussed the job, Steinwand said.

"We both came to the understanding and agreement that if one of us got the job, the other would be extremely happy, because they still have a job they love, and the new person would have a job they love," he said.

Kreil praised the thoroughness of the selection process.

"Terry and I always have had a good working relationship, and that won't change," he said Wednesday afternoon. "It's a good day for the department and the future of hunting and fishing."

Hildebrand called Steinwand and Kreil "top notch. It's been a privilege working with both of them. We're fortunate we still have both."

Hildebrand, Kreil and Steinwand planned to ride together to Wednesday night's advisory board meeting in Edgeley.

Hoeven praised Steinwand's work on the Devils Lake outlet.

"Terry was vital in terms of getting the job done right with his ability to problem-solve and meet the challenge."

Although his background is in fisheries, Steinwand said he may hunt more than he fishes.

"I won't favor wildlife over fisheries or fisheries over wildlife," he said by phone Wednesday afternoon. "They will get the attention they deserve. They are both important."

With Hoeven almost a year into his second term and unlikely to seek a third term, Steinwand could be replaced in a little more than three years by a newly elected governor.

"It was part of my decision process in applying," he explained of the possible short tenure. "I can't let that concern me. If I do, I'm not doing my job well."

Steinwand, who will be paid $85,000 a year, will have a full plate when he moves from his office in the northeast part of the NDGFDbuilding to the director's office in the southwest corner.

One of those issues is the Conservation Reserve Program. In North Dakota, 1.7 million acres are scheduled to come out of CRP in 2007. CRP provides habitat for much of North Dakota's wildlife. "If we lose habitat, we lose wildlife," he said.

Steinwand also pointed to aquatic nuisance species that continue to creep into North Dakota.

And the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers' plan to return much of Lake Sakakawea's adjacent acreage to the Department of the Interior also is a concern. NDGFD leases part of those lands as wildlife management areas and boating access sites.

Steinwand said his family is very important to him. His son Tyler is a state champion wrestler at Mandan HighSchool. "I won't ignore my responsibilities, but I am going to watch him wrestle," he said.

Steinwand said he will put his love and passion into working with the resources and the public.

Despite all of the pulls, tugs and demands on any director, he doesn't expect the job to be serious all of the time.

"If I can't have fun with what I am doing, I don't want to do it."

(Reach reporter Richard Hinton at 250-8256 or [email protected];bismarcktribune.com.)


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Bob, Do you or any one have any info on why Mitzel was so dissappointed in this??? Does he not like Stienwand or is he buddies with Kreil. I agree that either would have been good choices, I just thought it was interesting that he was upset with this. :huh:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

DJ

No I do not. I will dig a little.

Bob


----------

